
Name that Color - danw
http://chir.ag/phernalia/name-that-color/
======
aston
Is it bad that my first question on seeing that page is "What color space is
he doing the nearest color calculation in?"? HSB would do a lot better than
RGB, no?

~~~
far33d
Since you choose colors in HSB, I'd assume that the math is done in that space
as well.

Empirically, the colors seem to make up tiny cubes in HSB space. If they were
in RGB I don't think you'd see that kind of coherence.

